# cheap floor covering for a basement



## DebbieG (Jul 22, 2007)

I am looking for the cheapest way to cover an asbestos tile floor in a basement and carpet (even the indoor/outdoor stuff) is expensive. What is the cheapest material per square foot that I could use. I am open to unconventional materials and need to get it done fast!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 22, 2007)

After the professional asbestos company has removed the tile, click flooring works and you can do it yourself.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 23, 2007)

He means Lawyers....

If you do not disclose issues with a home you sell , and know about it ...you can be sued by the new owners for damages....ewww 

Just sell it as is and end up eating a few dollars...no trouble later on...always a better way to avoid those headaches of life..


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 29, 2007)

Then for years there is the ol why did I do that, and waste so much money. 

There are some things you don't want to been there done that.

Honesty is the only policy.


----------

